# Battlefield Vietnam problem.



## ringgeest11 (Jul 12, 2009)

I've bought the game like 2 days ago and now I've installed it. It runs fine except when I want to change the options. 

-I put in the options I want and how.
-I click on save.
-It says that I need to restart the game.
-I say, quit, yes quit, restart it.
-The options are set back to default.

anyone any idea what I've done wrong?


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

Hello ringgeest11 :wave:,

ALL the BF series games, will do that for 2 possible reasons. 1. - If you choose options that your hardware doesn't support, and 2. - If you are not an administrator or running the game as administrator.

2 things to try....

1. - Right-Click the icon for BFV, and choose properties. Then Click "Advanced" on the "Shortcut" tab. Check the box for "Run as administrator"; apply, close

2. - Try using a lower setting and save it. Does it save?

Let us know,..... :wink:


----------



## theknuck (Jul 13, 2009)

damn, i didn't know anyone still played bfv. but if you have vista installed then i'd try what the poster above stated about running as administrator. bf2 had issues as well if playing on vista machine.


----------



## ringgeest11 (Jul 12, 2009)

I think this indeed is the problem.

thanks for helping me out!ray:


----------



## ringgeest11 (Jul 12, 2009)

ringgeest11 said:


> I think this indeed is the problem.
> 
> thanks for helping me out!ray:


doesn't work running it on adminastrator...

the first thing about the hardware can't be. 

these are the things I'm trying to change:
-Crosshair colour
-From High to Medium graphic settings
-Expanded Radio Command (this isn't the case, I've tried with and without changing it. both without succes. :sigh: )


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

No problem!

If you could please use the "Tools" dropdown, to mark this thread as solved, I would appreciate it! :wink:


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

ringgeest11 said:


> doesn't work running it on adminastrator...
> 
> the first thing about the hardware can't be.
> 
> ...





Sven2157 said:


> No problem!
> 
> If you could please use the "Tools" dropdown, to mark this thread as solved, I would appreciate it! :wink:


Sorry... :1angel: I was apparently answering your post when you posted the second one (they are only a couple minutes apart! :wink: )

Anyway.... Try this.....

-Crosshair Color | Set it to what you want.
-High to Medium | Set this, and MAKE SURE YOU CLICK APPLY! (bottom right corner of the screen)
-Expanded Radio | Not Sure what this is, I haven't played BFV in a while, but if it is like BF2, mine doesn't work in the control panel, but functions perfectly in game.

*Then, Click the "Logout" button, then the "Quit" button, to exit the game correctly. When back at your desktop, give it a second; go get a soda or something... Then try to restart the game.*

When I play Microsoft Flight Simulator, and sometimes BF2, I notice if I make changes and do not properly exit the game, they will not stick. 

What resolution are you trying to apply to the Graphics? I know some higher resolutions, like 1920 x 1080, will cause the logic in the game to automatically default to the high settings. Try setting your "In-Game" resolution to a lower setting, and see if that makes the settings take. If it does, I can show you how to FORCE a higher resolution from the launch of the game... :wink: We can even FORCE the Graphic settings, too!

The BF series is a very complex piece of software, but the problem is that it is written in Python, PEARL and tested with Apache, then converted for a Windows environment. When VISTA came along, Microsoft made HUGE changes to the OS, consequently causing some issues with previous programmed software. This, being as old as it is, and due to the lack of popularity for it now, AND all the other NEW "spin-offs" of the BF franchise, has rendered the game _nearly_ obsolete. :sigh:


----------



## ringgeest11 (Jul 12, 2009)

There isn't a apply button in the lower nor upper right corner in BFV.

I'm trying to set the settings from high to medium, givind me hopefully a higher frame rate. and the crosshair is easy when i'm trying to aim cause right know i see nothing... not even where my bullets hit.

once again, this was a fail


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

ringgeest11 said:


> There isn't a apply button in the lower nor upper right corner in BFV.
> 
> I'm trying to set the settings from high to medium, givind me hopefully a higher frame rate. and the crosshair is easy when i'm trying to aim cause right know i see nothing... not even where my bullets hit.
> 
> once again, this was a fail


OMG, you are going to make me install this game! :wink: Just kidding, I will install it and patch it. Then try myself, to duplicate and fix the problems. I have not installed this on Vista yet, so it will be good to see what it does.....

Standby.... :tongue:


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

Ok, I am logging this so you, and others who still play and may have problems, can see EXACTLY what I did....

1. - Inserted Disk. When Prompted by Autorun Window, I chose to "View Folder Contents".
2. - Right clicked the Setup.exe and chose "Run as administrator"
3. - Clicked "Next"

*--- Setup Options ---*

*Select components for Install / Uninstall*

4. - Check ALL. BFV Game, PB for BFV, BFV Map Ed., BFV MOD Toolkit, BFV Server Manager:Server and BFV Patch Downloader (Acegain). I left the "Destination Folder" as Default (C:\Program Files\EA GAMES\Battlefield Vietnam)
5. - Clicked "Next"
6. - Entered CD Key
7. - Clicked "Next"; Javascript Information Window poped up, "BFV requires MSDX 9.0b, blah, blah, blah... ...You don't need to install DirectX", clicked "OK".
8. - Chose NO, to install GameSpy Arcade.
9. - Clicked "Next"

*Select Program Folder*

10. - Left as Default
11. - Clicked "Next"

Started to install BFV.... "Setup Needs The Next Disk", inserted Disk 2, closed Autorun Window, Clicked "OK"... "Setup Needs The Next Disk", inserted Disk 3, closed Autorun Window, Clicked "OK"...

12. - Unchecked, "View the readme file. Checked, "Create shortcut to BFV on desktop. Clicked "Finish".

InstallShiled Wizard for BFV still present... Waiting...

*New Window, InstallShield Wizard for PunkBuster for BFV*

13. - Clicked "Next"
14. - Agreeded :wink:, Clicked "Yes"

Started to install PB for BFV...

15. - Clicked "Finish"

InstallShiled Wizard for BFV still present... Waiting...

*New Window, BFVCC Server Manager Setup*

16. - Clicked "Next"
17. - Chose the "I agree..." radio button, Clicked "Next"

*Select Installation Folder*

18. - Left as Default
19. - Clicked "Next"

*Select Shortcut Folder*

20. - Left as Default
21. - Clicked "Next"

*Ready to Install*

22. - Clicked "Next"

Installing Files...

23. - Clicked "Finish"

InstallShiled Wizard for BFV still present... Waiting...

*Battlecraft Vietnam Setup*

24. - Clicked "Next"
25. - Chose the "I agree..." radio button, Clicked "Next"

*User Information*

26. - Left as Default
27. - Clicked "Next", got an error about Company name, via Javascript "Notice" window. Clicked "OK", entered xxx-xxxx into "Company" field. Clicked "Next" again

*Information*

28. - Clicked "Next"

*Select Program Features*

29. - Left as Default, Battlecraft Vietnam and Object Lightmap Templates left checked
30. - Clicked "Next"

*Installation Folder*

31. - Left as Default
32. - Clicked "Next"

*Object Lightmap Templates Installation Folder*

33. - Left as Default
34. - Clicked "Next"

*Select Shortcut Folder*

35. - Left as Default
36. - Clicked "Next"

*Ready to Install*

37. - Clicked "Next"

Installing Files... 

*Battlecraft Vietnam Documentation*

38. - Unchecked both View Battlecraft Vietnam Users Guide and Tutorial
39. - Clicked "Next"
40. - Clicked "Finish"

InstallShiled Wizard for BFV still present... Waiting...

*Battlefield Mod Development Toolkit Setup*

41. - Clicked "Next"
42. - Chose the "I agree..." radio button, Clicked "Next"

*Installation Folder*

43. - Left as Default
44. - Clicked "Next"

*Ready to Install*

45. - Clicked "Next"

Installing Files... Javascript Window "Desktop Shortcut", Clicked "Yes"

46. - Clicked "Finish"

InstallShiled Wizard for BFV still present... Waiting...

*AceGain LiveUpdate Setup*

47. - Clicked "Next"
48. - Chose the "I agree..." radio button, Clicked "Next"

*Installation Folder*

49. - Left as Default
50. - Clicked "Next"

*Select Shortcut Folder*

51. - Left as Default
52. - Clicked "Next"

*Ready to Install*

53. - Clicked "Next"

Installing Files...

54. - Clicked "Finish"

InstallShiled Wizard for BFV went away, EA Registration Window, and Windows Explorer Window Opened

55. - Closed Windows Explorer Window, Clicked "Register Later" (I have already Registerd this game and recommend that you register ALL hardware and software. However, once this is done you don not need to do it again.)
56. - BFV Registration Warning, because I chose to register later, Clicked "OK".

Installation Complete! Whew!....

On to game launch and Options Setup.... in the Next Reply...


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

Ok, the AutoUpDater is apparently offline; in other words you will have to manually patch the game. I started the cean install up and made changes to the Graphic settings. I set resolution to the highest it has and then the quality to Medium. Clicked "SAVE" on the left, shut the game down and restarted it. The settings took and stayed.

Right now I am Ptaching the game to v1.21.

I went to File Planet and downloaded v1.2 AND v1.2 - 1.21 to my computer. When installing these, I right clicked to run as administrator for both. I personally didn't have the option to "Run as administrator", but check to see if you do; if not just double clik it.

I am still not having any issues with the settings not staying... :4-dontkno

I would have to say, at this point, it is most likely a security/permissions, issue you are having..

Try uninstalling the game, again :upset:, and then reinstall it following my last post. We'll see if you can get it to work that way...

Let me know...


----------



## ringgeest11 (Jul 12, 2009)

I will, will try this Saterday  as today I'm with a friend and friday my girlfriend is coming over


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

ringgeest11 said:


> I will, will try this Saterday  as today I'm with a friend and friday my girlfriend is coming over


Hi Ringgeest11,

I was just curious, I hope you figured out what was wrong, but did any of that help? :4-dontkno


----------



## Kaal979 (Oct 10, 2016)

May be required to remove Windows 7 security update KB3086255 on order to play!


----------



## Techwardo (Oct 10, 2016)

Kaal979 said:


> May be required to remove Windows 7 security update KB3086255 on order to play!


Thanks! I'll definately try that.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Kaal979 said:


> May be required to remove Windows 7 security update KB3086255 on order to play!


Erm, that update was released Sept 2015, this thread is from 2009.

He would have to be a time traveller! :lol:


----------

